# 96 maxima Overheating



## Albright (Jul 22, 2005)

I have a 96 Maxima that began to overheat in Febuary, It would be fine when driving and then at a stop, the tempature would shoot way up and I would get some smoke. S, I was able to start working on my car and someone told me to check the radiator fans to make sure they kicked on. I checked it last night and the radiator fans ended up kicking on and for the first time in months my car actually didnt overheat and I ran the vehicle for 30 minutes, I put back down the hood drove around the Parking lot once and everything. I did get the smell of leaking/burning anti freeze. I did read that it possible could be my thermostat is stuck closed. There is no fluid leaking from my car. I am just really stumped, can someone help point me in the right direction?


----------

